# problem in installing brain lara international cricket 2007 on pc



## kanu (Mar 9, 2009)

Help!!!!!!!whenever i try to install brain lara international cricket 2007 on my laptop,it displays "bc has stop working".so what to do.further whenever i try to install it it says you must be in administrative mode.so helpppp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Are you logged into Windows with admin rights?

Does your laptop meet the game's recommended requirements?

What motherboard and graphics device do you have?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

lots of games do that on laptops because simply laptops can't handle most of the games.
please post your full Laptop's Specs with the brand and model of it


----------

